# Do you guys know what this means?



## Alexander (Jul 26, 2017)

okay so last week I was staring into space & the girl i kinda have a crush on was looking at me while i was staring into space. Then later I was staring at the wall & when i look over she was Leaning her Head Against her Hand While looking at me & smiling. Then the next day she said ? i don?t know why he looks at me".


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 26, 2017)

She may be wondering / curious about you too?


----------



## Alexander (Jul 27, 2017)

David Baxter said:


> She may be wondering / curious about you too?



but i dont know i havent seen this girl ever since school ended and im not sure if that was her and her boyfriend at the mall. so when i was at the mall with my friends i turn around and saw a guy looking at me but looked away. but i only saw a guy looking at me. so i dont know.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 27, 2017)

You'll find that life is full of moments like this that are hard to interpret and not easy to confirm or disconfirm.


----------

